# Canon A40 w/ Sony Cybershot DSC-T1



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, took some pictures today of my secondary camera "Canon A40" with my primary camera "Sony Cybershot DSC-T1".

Like the pictures? I was thinking about selling this camera but not sure how much I could get out of it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You could check what they're going for on E-Bay and get an idea from there.


----------

